# 68 GTO Body Tag



## dpage (Sep 12, 2020)

Hello, I'm trying to decode my body tag but the trim number seems rather unique and I need help to decipher it. It reads 

TR 25 330 R2


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Can't quite read it, not too obvious as it looks painted over. Can you write the number/letters for us?


----------



## dpage (Sep 12, 2020)

117. 015533. 370130
ST. 68-24237. BF01733
TR 25 330. R2

Here is what I can make out.


----------



## dpage (Sep 12, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> Can't quite read it, not too obvious as it looks painted over. Can you write the number/letters for us?



17. 015533. 370130
ST. 68-24237. BF01733
TR 25 330. R2

Here is what I can make out.


----------



## axel (Sep 11, 2020)

If I'm seeing this right, you're missing a number after the 5. The 330 would be the seat type, but I haven't found the decoder for that. 1968 Pontiac Body Data Plate


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

25 is referring to code 225: Medium red interior.

Seat type: There were two styles available for the 24237 GTO hardtop coupe body style, Strato bucket seats or Notch back, but medium red was only available to the Strato bucket seats. 

R is Solar Red paint
2 is black Cordova top


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Roger that said:


> 25 is referring to code 225: Medium red interior.
> 
> Seat type: There were two styles available for the 24237 GTO hardtop coupe body style, Strato bucket seats or Notch back, but medium red was only available to the Strato bucket seats.
> 
> ...


Is that "330" possibly a sales code number that corresponded to that option? I see them listed in my GTO book, but not 330.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

I couldn’t find that 330 code either in my books.


----------



## dpage (Sep 12, 2020)

The car has electric seats and windows. Could that possibly be it? It also has tilt steering, and a his or hers shifter. I appreciate the help guys.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Thats not 330.
Its B80
Fisher Body code for GTO/Lemans exterior chrome trim. Optional on Tempest
Stamped only at the Fremont and Framington Fisher Body plants






trim tag question - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together


trim tag question 69-71 Judges only TECH



forums.maxperformanceinc.com





What you have written as 117 appears to be 11B. Time built code. 2nd week of November 1967.
Take some 250 grit and lightly sand the top of the figures. Paint remover will do also.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Good Job O52 for finding that out! 👍


----------

